# bootsführerschein - schwer?



## Anglerweib (30. März 2005)

hallo leutz,
ich habe vor einen bootsführerschein zu machen, vermutlich gleich binnen und see. jetzt habe ich mich mittels eines videos ein bisken schlau gemacht...und mir gedacht...man äh frau: ist das umfangreich!!!;+ böhmische dörfer...
ich habe mich hier schon ein wenig durchgelesen und war doch leicht erschrocken |uhoh: keine multiple choice fragen und praxis...wie stelle ich mir das vor?
ist es sehr schwer? 
also auch für weit über dreißigjährige...? ich sträub mich ja schon vorm angelschein (erinnert mich so an vokabeln lernen) 
sollte ich mir für einen chrash kurs urlaub nehmen, ist das sinnvoller? ich habe mich hier erkundigt, die kurse laufen etwas mehr als ein halbes jahr...und bei dem vielen lernstoff #c
könnt ihr mir eure erfahrung, die ihr beim machen des bootsführerscheines gemacht habt bitte mitteilen. ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.
lg biggit


----------



## fischer696 (30. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Moin,
das macht schon Spaß, der Unterricht und so, must einiges lernen, aber das klappt schon,
ich muste damals, weiß nicht ob es heute auch noch so ist, die Antworten selbst schreiben, nicht wie beim Autoführerschein ankreutzen.
Kopf hoch, das klappt schon.


----------



## Lachsy (30. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

biggi, dann erzähl ich dir mal wie mein männe ihn gemacht hat. erstmal ist er schön alter als 30  er hat ihn zusammen mit 2 anderen kollegen gemacht die Ü60 sind. Also mit dem alter hat es nix zu tun 

er war bei uns in der ecke in einer Bootsfahrschule und hat beide gemacht. 
Ich glaube sogar innerhalb von 4 monaten. Es ist viel lernen, aber lohnenswert. 
die meisten setzen 2 fahrstunden an. Knotenbinden, verhaltensregeln alles muss gelernt werden. ich weis nicht ob dir ein crashkurs was bringen wird, da du ja keine grossartige lust hast zu lernen. Aber ohne lernen bekommste den schein leider nicht. 

Es gibt auch lernsoftware, die machen etwas mehr spaß macht als trockene Bücher. Ich such dir mal ein link raus wo du ein eindruck der fragen bekommst.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## petipet (30. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Hallo biggit,

hab vor drei Wochen den SBF-See bestanden. War schon eine Büffelei und ich war echt froh, als ich den Schein in der Tasche hatte. Vor den Navigations-Aufgaben hatte ich am Anfang richtig bammel, aber das war dann gar nicht so schwer. Kann dir nur empfehlen, die Fragebogen vorher durchzuackern. Ist ne Menge trockenes Kanzleideutsch bei der Gesetzeskunde zu schlucken. Aber machbar ist das allemal.
Im Grunde hat mir der Kurs Spass gemacht - trotz Büffelei - war ne echt lustige Truppe.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## pechi24 (30. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Also ich habe einen 2-Wochen-Kurs gemacht und kann das nur empfehlen. Nach 3 Monaten weiß man nämlich garantiert nicht mehr was am Anfang behandelt wurde.

Mein Tipp:

Einen Blockkurs machen und danach 1-2 Wochen zum Lernen lassen. Für die Woche lernen direkt vor der Prüfung können ein paar freie Tage nicht schaden.

Wenn du erstmal angefangen hast, ist es garnicht so schwer. Nach den Kurs weiß man eigentlich ne ganze Menge, dann heißt es nur noch büffeln.

Und die Prüfer sind eigentlich auch recht human bei der Bewertung, wer sich etwas Mühe gibt, der packt den Schein auch.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (30. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo biggit,
> 
> hab vor drei Wochen den SBF-See bestanden. War schon eine Büffelei und ich war echt froh, als ich den Schein in der Tasche hatte. Vor den Navigations-Aufgaben hatte ich am Anfang richtig bammel, aber das war dann gar nicht so schwer. Kann dir nur empfehlen, die Fragebogen vorher durchzuackern. Ist ne Menge trockenes Kanzleideutsch bei der Gesetzeskunde zu schlucken. Aber machbar ist das allemal.
> Im Grunde hat mir der Kurs Spass gemacht - trotz Büffelei - war ne echt lustige Truppe.
> ...


 

Moin!
Wat haste denn bezahlt?
Ich muß da auch noch ran!


Ich habe den Binnenschein vor ca 10 Jahren gemacht und da dachte ich, das schüttel ich aus dem Ärmel. Aber das konnte ich vergessen. Erst nachdem ich durchgefallen bin habe ich mich hingesetzt und gelernt. War dann nicht sooo anstrengend. Aber Lehrgeld in Form von zusätzliche Prüfungsgebühr habe ich bezahlt.|uhoh:


----------



## Anglerweib (31. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Hallo alle,
vielen Dank für eure motivierenden Antworten. Da werde ich wohl ma ranklotzen müssen |znaika: . Ich denke auch der Führerschein ist nie weg, da lohnt sich das lernen. 
Biggi


----------



## Quappenqualle (31. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Ich muß den SBF See auch noch nachschieben, nachdem ich den Binnenschein hier relativ bequem und gut über die gute alte Volkshochschule gemacht hab.

Sagt mal gilt der See-Schein nun für die gesamte Ostsee oder ist da was dran mit der 3 oder 5-Seemeilenzone?


----------



## guifri (31. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

hab den sbf-see-lehrgang hinter mir...von 8 abenden konnte ich an 3 nicht...

wollte ursprünglich am 17.04. prüfung machen. dafür müsste noch ein ordentlicher motivationsschub kommen und jemand, der mir zeit schenkt....

also fakt ist, ohne büffeln geht es nicht. das kann man sich nicht alles beim zuhören merken, aber vor meinem sommerulaub hab ich den lappen, ich schwör´s euch


----------



## Seehund (31. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Hallo Anglerweib,

ich finde es fantastisch, dass auch Frauen sich an den Bootsführerschein ranmachen. Ich habe meine Frau einfach zu einem Kursus angemeldet und ihr Kurz vorher gesagt, dass sie dort einen Termin wahrnehmen muss. Alleine hätte sie sich nie angemeldet. Erst hatte sie mächtigen bammel, war einzige Frau im Kurs, im nachhinein hat es ihr aber richtig spaß gemacht und sie hat sich mächtig beim lernen ins Zeug gelgt. Der einzige der im nachhinein nichts mehr zu lachen hatte war ich auf unserem Kutter, denn jetzt hatte die Meckerei bei jedem meinem Patzer an Bord von einer Lizenzinhaberin doppeltes Gewicht! Aber damit musste ich fortan leben.

Die erfolgreiche Teilnahme an diesem Kursus hat meine Frau dann so motiviert, dass Sie das UKW-Sprechfunkzeugnis dann auch gleich im nachhinein gemacht hat. 

Ich habe mich riesig gefreut, dass wir, meine Frau un ich nun alle erforderlichen Scheine in der Tasche hatten und jeder eigentlich alles an Bord machen konnte und auch das nötige Hintergrundwissen hatte, aber....  es gibt nichts Handhabungstechnicken waren angesagt und vorbei war es mit meinem ruhigen Macholeben als alleiniger und allmächtiger Bootsführer. 

Aber so ist nun mal das Leben.

Also nur Mut und ran an die Sache, es kann nur von Vorteil sein.

Noch ein Tipp: Lass den Quatsch mit Crashkursen. Sie sind allein auf das Prüfungsziel ausgerichtet und können fundiertes Grundwissen niemals vermitteln. Vier Wochen nach dem Crashkurs wirst du nicht mehr in der Lage sein noch einen Prüfungsbogen korrekt zu beantworten, weil du das Zeug, welches du in dem Crashkurs für die Prüfung auswendig gelerntest, bereits vergessen hat. Wenn schon die Mühe den Stoff zu lernen, dann sollte man ihn auch begreifen und den Sinn verstehen und behalten. 

Viele  Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Butter (31. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Moin!
Besitze mein SBF-See seit 8 Jahren, habe ihn damals auf Fehmarn gemacht. An einem Samstag war die Anmeldung und am darauffolgendem Samstag sollte die Prüfung in Lübeck sein. Wie ich das hörte, dachte ich, das schaffst Du nie in einer Woche. Als ich dann anfing, mir den Lernstoff reinzuziehen (ich verstand nur Bahnhof) und das ganze dann *handschriftlich, also nichts mit ankreuzen, *bei der Prüfung wiederzugeben, sah ich meine Felle schon wegschwimmen. 
Na ja, was soll ich sagen: nach einer Woche Prüfungsfragen auswendiglernens, war ich an dem Samstag bei der Prüfung zwar tierisch aufgeregt aber topfit und konnte meinen Prüfungsfragebogen komplett ausfüllen, und das auch noch richtig. 
Hätte ich mir am Anfang Woche nie träumen lassen.
Fazit: Der Führerschein ist schon nicht leicht zu bekommen, aber wie alles im Leben, mit einem büschen Lernen kann man auch fast alles schaffen.

Viel Glück #6

Butter


----------



## THD (31. März 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Habe beide Scheine und Rettungsmittel in 2004 gemacht und möchte denen, die beide Scheine anvisieren nen Tip geben: erst See und dann Binnen machen, der Seeschein ist
dann zwar richtig schwer, aber man schüttelt dann den Binnenschein ohne Fahrt und Knoten aus dem Ärmel, Bedingung: zwischen den Scheinen dürfen höchstens 12 Monate Pause liegen.


----------



## Wulli (1. April 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Habe beide Scheine und Rettungsmittel in 2004 gemacht und möchte denen, die beide Scheine anvisieren nen Tip geben: erst See und dann Binnen machen, der Seeschein ist
> dann zwar richtig schwer, aber man schüttelt dann den Binnenschein ohne Fahrt und Knoten aus dem Ärmel, Bedingung: zwischen den Scheinen dürfen höchstens 12 Monate Pause liegen.


 
Moin, moin!

Ich kann Dir nur Recht geben.
Ich habe auch beide Scheine auf einmal gemacht, und das ist schon nicht ganz einfach. Da Du nicht so gerne lernst, würde ich dir empfehlen: mach die Scheine hintereinander und dann erst des See-Schein. Der Binnen-Schein fällt Dir dann erheblich leichter.
Aber eines ist klar. Das ist recht viel Arbeit. Lernen, lernen, lernen. 
Die Antworten mußt Du tatsächlich hinschreiben is nix mit ankreuzen! zumindest war es vor 10 Jahren so. Aber das hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht geändert.

Wenn Du sowieso einen Führerschein machen willst, dann mach ihn so schnell wie möglich. Denn auch bei den Bootsführerscheinen gilt das gleiche, wie beim Auto:
Er wird nicht einfacher und schon gar nicht billiger!!!!!!!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Tiras (1. April 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Hab ihn vor 2 Jahren gemacht.Mit 350 Euro war kein billiger Spaß.
Aber wenn du das Erste mal mit 50 km/h über Wasser gleitest, dann 
weißt du wofür du geschuftet hast.Es ist schwer  aber es lohnt sich.
Bei uns im Kurs haben alle bestanden ,aber davor haben 4 Leute den
Kurs geschmißen. Ich bin mir sicher die hätten das auch bestanden, 
deswegen keine Angst.


----------



## vaaberg (2. April 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Bootsführerschein schwer ? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Glaub ich nicht, den da  war ich schon jenseits von 60 (also Uhu) und hab beide leicht geschafft.
Man muss ein bischen was dafür tun. Nicht Filme kucken sondern Bücher und fleissig ine School ! #q  Versuchs mal vor Ort mit der Kreis VHS.


...der alte Vaaberg


----------



## tefting (4. April 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Hallo,

ich habe den Sportbootführerschein See im April 2003 gemacht.
Ich habe einige Jahre Anlauf gebraucht- es gab immer "triftige" Gründe die die Anmeldung verhindert haben. Meine Frau :k hat mich dann einfach angemeldet. Manchmal braucht man halt mal einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten.
Ich hatte 8 x 2 Stunden Unterricht innerhalb von drei Wochen, dazu noch eine Übungsfahrt.
War echt ziemlich hammerhart - ohne reichlich Lernen geht's wirklich nicht.
Ich glaube ich habe meine Familie die Tage vor der Prüfung ganz schön genervt.
Aber als ich den Schein dann endlich in der Hand hatte, war's ein richtig geiles Gefühl.|laola: 
Seit Sommer 2004 bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines Bootes - was kann schöner sein, als damit über die Ostsee zu brettern? Natürlich das Angeln!!!


----------



## sunny (4. April 2005)

*AW: bootsführerschein - schwer?*

Ich schließe mich dem "alten" vaaberg an.  #6 

Schwer sind die Prüfungen für die Bootsführerscheine nicht, aber man muss sich schon auf den Allerwertesten setzen und einigen Stoff in sich reinpaucken. 

Ohne üben wirst du die Prüfungen auf keinen Fall bestehen. 

Die praktische Prüfungsfahrt fand bei mir auf dem Mittellandkanal statt und hat, ich will jetzt nicht übertreiben, vielleicht 5-7 min gedauert. Nen paar Knoten machen, nen paar Meter rückwärts fahren, Mann über Bordmanöver, das war's. War bei der Masse der Prüflinge aber auch garnicht anders händelbar, sonst hätten wir da wahrscheinlich drei Tage gestanden.

Also los, ran an den innere Schweinhund und viel Spass beim Boot fahren.

sunny #h


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Denke, dass er in den letzten 17 Jahren schon ein paar mal die Welt umschippert hat.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Denke, dass er in den letzten 17 Jahren schon ein paar mal die Welt umschippert---------------------


----------

